# Lures, Baits and Attractants



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

How does everyone use these on your sets?? Or is there another way? Or other sents? Thanks


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

All of this depends on what species you are targeting and what type of set you are using.


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Im targeting bobcat, fox and coyote


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Typically there are 3 elements to a predator set. Pee, lure, and bait. Some people omit any one at given sets but one of the most productive sets is the dirt hole set in which case you would put the bait in the dirt hole, the lure on the lip of the hole, and typically fox pee on the backing. This set will catch all of the critters you mentioned above.


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Very much apreciated coyotejon. You answered all my questions


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

No problem. Where are you from? If you already mentioned it I forgot. I am sure some other members will chime in with their preferred methods of bait and lure application. If I can get some land sets in maybe I will take a couple pics to help you out!


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

I live and hunt in Georgia


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not a cat trapper, but I am thinking if you use Coyote urine you won't catch Bobcat or Fox because Coyotes kill them. But I maybe wrong. Let's see if anyone jumps down my neck lol...stick to Bobcat urine at first unless I am wrong. That would be a good question to post...


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

I trap allot of coyote, fox and bobcats, when I am in an area that has all three I will use fox urine, or fox gland lure, with bait. If I am targeting bobcats then I will use bobcat gland lure. all and all I think that most predators are attracted to or curious about other predator smells. I have heard of some guys using mink gland lure as a change up, but I have never tried it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 Idahotrapper, that's what I was thinking! Clayhen if you use bobcat urine, bait and some lure I am sure you will catch all three, in the same set. Just make sure you don't get your sent on anything, k-9s have a good nose, use some gloves when you touch your traps and anything around your set, that goes for your tools you use for making your sets...


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

what kind of traps will u be useing


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

@old skunk, coil spring traps


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am no expert, but at my cat sets I stick with a little bobcat urine, some skunk essence as a "call lure" and usually a gland type of curiosity lure. I haven't messed much with food based lures and I am sure they have their place but the call lure to bring em to the set and urine / gland lure (plus a visual attractor) to get them into the cage seems to work well for me.


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

So i got my order in today with FlemmingTraps. I ordered 12 #1.75 Duke offset coilspring, Berkshire heavy duty stakes, Bobcat urine, Predator Surpreme bait and K-9 Call lure. I will let yall knw how this combo works out


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you have some good news for us yet?


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Settin traps tomorow. Wish me luck


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Good luck! Look forward to seeing the grinners and stinkers! :mrgreen: Just messing with you. Hope you catch a whole pile of predators!


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

First catch this mornin', 1 female grey fox. I also learned that i need to bed my traps better, lol. Other than that, so good so far. Im ready.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats on your first fox clayhen! We just set some cage traps on the 3rd. nothing yet...


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

I set 10 coil spring traps last nite. I caught the fox in my raccoon set, Duke 1.5. It was baited with marshmellows, lol


----------

